# Sturbridge Officer injured while breaking up New Years Party....



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Officer is injured trying to break up party

*By Linda Bock TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
[email protected]

*5 comments* | Add a comment



















*STURBRIDGE* - A Sturbridge police officer was seriously injured when he tried to break up a fight at a New Year's party and was allegedly assaulted by a 21-year-old West Brookfield man.

Police from several towns and state police were called to deal with at an out-of-control party at 57 Allen Road just before 3 a.m., and wound up arresting the man, as well as 18 underage drinkers.

Sturbridge Officer Daniel P. Hemingway was initially taken to Harrington Memorial Hospital in Southbridge, and was subsequently transferred to UMass Memorial Medical Center - University Campus in Worcester, according to Sgt. Jeff P. Lavallee. He reportedly has several broken facial bones.

"He's a mess," Sgt. Lavallee said. "One eye's completely closed."

The incident started when a 911 call complaining about a disturbance and noise at the home came in at 2:49.

"It was a free-for-all," Sgt. Lavallee said.

Four boys were fighting when Officer Hemingway and Officer Joseph D. Lombardi arrived. A chaotic scene ensued as some partygoers tried to flee and another fight broke out. The officers called for backup, and a number of troopers from the Sturbridge barracks responded, as well as Charlton Officer Steven Madelle and Brookfield officers.

The home at 57 Allen Road is owned by Thomas W. and Laurie K. Graf, according to town records. The New Year's party was not the first time police have been called to the Graf house.

"There's been some issues in the past at the house," Sgt. Lavallee said. Police were called to the house for reports of underage drinking about two years ago. The same officer who was injured breaking up this party - Officer Hemingway - was assaulted two years ago when he responded, according to Sgt. Lavallee.

Yesterday, police combed the area and believe they eventually caught all the teens who escaped.

"Everybody who should be here is here," Sgt. Lavallee said. He said the incident is still under investigation.

Gideon J. Docimo, 21, of 12 Richardson Road, West Brookfield, was charged with assault and battery on a police officer, disturbing the peace, selling alcohol to minors and resisting arrest. He is being held on $10,000 cash bail and is scheduled to be arraigned in Dudley District Court on Monday.

Police charged 18 others, including a juvenile, with disturbing the peace, disorderly conduct and being minors in possession of alcohol. All 18 were released on personal recognizance and, except for the juvenile, are scheduled to be arraigned in Dudley District Court on Wednesday.

Besides Mr. Docimo, those arrested were:

Victoria Graf, 20, and Sabrina Graf, 18, both of 57 Allen Road, charged with disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace, being a minor in possession of alcohol, and keeping a noisy and disorderly house.

Brian J. Sweet, 20, of 42 Fullam Hill Road, North Brookfield; Eric R. Finelli, 17, of 16 Wallace Road; William H. Roscioli, 17, of 138 Shepard Road; James F. Carlin, 20, of 40 Beverly St., Chicopee; Joshua R. Mattioli, 20, of 47 Breakneck Road; Andrew M. Fuller, 19, of 137 Ward St. of North Brookfield; Zachery T. Berry , 19, of 22 Main St., Wales; Cody Antonucci, 18, of 15 Richardson Road, West Brookfield; Taylor E. Smith, 18, of 351 B Old Douglas Road, West Brookfield; Chelsea Tavernier, 17, of 107 Vinton Road, Holland; Erin A. Lussier, 17, 91 Main St., Wales; and Alexandra E. Clowes, 19, of 11 West Brookfield Road, Brookfield, all charged with disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace, and being a minor in possession of alcohol.

Gabriel Docimo, 19, of 12 Richardson Road, West Brookfield, charged with assault and battery, disorderly conduct, disturbing the peace, and being a minor in possession of alcohol.

A 17-year-old and 20-year-old who were arrested are children of the homeowners, who were in Canada, according to police.

Read more: Officer is injured trying to break up party​


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know some of the kids involved. Supposedly....Gideon who was passed out, was jumped on by the officer and he automatically swung and hit him. I call big time b.s...these kids have been trouble since they were teeny boppers. I think the parents should also be charged under the "Social Host Law" as well. This wasn't the first time this house has has underage parties. I have to say, I know Dan, and he is a good kid but got mixed up in all the dramatics of the evening. Now, he will most likely loose his truck drivers license. HE WILL get his ass kicked when I see him again.:stomp:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> I know some of the kids involved. Supposedly....Gideon who was passed out, was jumped on by the officer and he automatically swung and hit him. I call big time b.s...these kids have been trouble since they were teeny boppers. I think the parents should also be charged under the "Social Host Law" as well. This wasn't the first time this house has has underage parties. *I have to say, I know Dan, and he is a good kid but got mixed up in all the dramatics of the evening. Now, he will most likely loose his truck drivers license. HE WILL get his ass kicked when I see him again.*:stomp:


I'm a little confused with that last part?


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

young Gideon should have had his fucking head split open; If one of yours goes to the hospital, the bad guy better be lying in the treatment room next door.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This will play out as it always does. The parents will circle the wagons and say " my child wouldn't do anything like that" and try to say the police used heavy-handed tactics.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope the Officer mends well, it's never good when they have to transfer you to tertiary hospital...

I wonder if the "Graf's" home insurance provider knows about these incidents...

Noticed the paper published the names of charged parties; in Canada you cannot release the name of anyone charged with a criminal offence who is under 18, in Ontario you cannot release the names of anyone charged with any violation of provincial or municipal law (non-criminal) if they are under 16 years old...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> young Gideon should have had his fucking head split open; If one of yours goes to the hospital, the bad guy better be lying in the treatment room next door.


I got that part of it....

I was inquiring about the part of Dan (Officer Hemmingway) getting "mixed up" in the drama of it all and losing his truck drivers license?


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> EO, here in MA, the day you turn 17, you are considered an adult in the eyes of the court. That's why the names of the 17yr olds were released. Hope that clears it up a little.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...So MA considers 17 to be an adult, sounds nice and simple; not different ages for different things like over here...


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> I'm a little confused with that last part?


Im a whole lot confused with all of it?
Is he saying this Gideon asswipe is a "good kid" or talking about the Officer?
No "good kid" takes a fucking swing at a cop and leaves him with a broken face!
That shithead should have been stomped into the ground!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Dan Antonucci...he was one of the dumb asses charged. It's in the T and G article.



Foxy85 said:


> I'm a little confused with that last part?


---------- Post added at 11:45 ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 ----------

"She" is saying that Gideon and his family are big time R0's, I was referring to Dan Antonucci, one of the kids charged. Sorry if I confused or pissed anyone off. I am still a little baffled how the judge could release him on $1000 bail. He should be locked up for a long long long time. Instead, they released him to the custody of his mother. I think the officers were a little too nice to Gideon that night.

QUOTE=Foxy85;557185]I'm a little confused with that last part? [/QUOTE]



BLUE BLOOD said:


> Im a whole lot confused with all of it?
> Is he saying this Gideon asswipe is a "good kid" or talking about the Officer?
> No "good kid" takes a fucking swing at a cop and leaves him with a broken face!
> That shithead should have been stomped into the ground!


----------

